# Lulu in her 3 gallon tank



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is Lulu in her 3 gallon Eclipse. The plants are from the 'betta bulbs'- I have no idea why one has flower stalks and the other doesn't. The shredding on the plants is from her fighting them, which she seems to do for fun once in a while. Every time I take her pic the camera makes her look blue but she's actually purple. Lulu loves her castle and sleeps in there.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

She is very pretty. I have that same Balanese lantern (castle) in Zeus' tank!

The betta bulbs can be different types of plants, that is why one is different.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you think either plant will get too big for the tank and be bothersome to Lulu? If so i can put them in my dads backyard pond or give them to the pet store. Yeah I love that little lantern castle- it's really the perfect size for a betta.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very pretty tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

It's weird to me that the betta bulbs are sold together with no indication that they're different. I originally got a 3 pack because I was curious- just to see what would sprout and how long it would take. So i have two different plants and one was a dud. 
Anyhows thanx- I like a simple tank that looks pretty natural but this is the first time i've tried to keep live plants. When I had my 50 gallon tank with the red eared sliders I would get plants but they would be immediately gobbled up by the turtles.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very nice tank. Your girl is pretty.


----------

